# Bernese Mountain Dogs



## LindaYea (Oct 3, 2009)

Does anyone know of any Bernese Mountain Dog breeders in the Murcia area.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

LindaYea said:


> Does anyone know of any Bernese Mountain Dog breeders in the Murcia area.


Is a bernese mountain dog ( bernese de la montaña ) the same as a St. bernard ? Or is there a difference ?


----------



## LindaYea (Oct 3, 2009)

*Bernese Mountain Dog*



gus-lopez said:


> Is a bernese mountain dog ( bernese de la montaña ) the same as a St. bernard ? Or is there a difference ?


They are similar but they´re two different breeds.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

LindaYea said:


> They are similar but they´re two different breeds.


I think I saw one rounding up sheep this morning! If not it was something very similar - like a smaller, darker St Bernard. We are a long way from Murcia though.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Only info I could find , the breeders were up north, Cantabria, Try googling this ;
criadores de bernes de la montaña en Murcia.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> I think I saw one rounding up sheep this morning! If not it was something very similar - like a smaller, darker St Bernard. We are a long way from Murcia though.


No , that's a spanish breed whose name escapes me at the moment. I was trying to remember it the other day but couldn't. They use them for sheep around here & also to protect cattle. A neighbour up the road has two in with the cattle & when they calve & are in the shade you can't tell the calves from the dogs ! They vary in colour around here from pure white ( a friend has one as a pet ) through all shades of cream to dark brown. I've never seen a black one although I've seen ones with black patches. 

I saw a spanish woman in august with a St. Bernard & her friend with two Gt. Danes but I think they were here visiting family .


----------



## LindaYea (Oct 3, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> No , that's a spanish breed whose name escapes me at the moment. I was trying to remember it the other day but couldn't. They use them for sheep around here & also to protect cattle. A neighbour up the road has two in with the cattle & when they calve & are in the shade you can't tell the calves from the dogs ! They vary in colour around here from pure white ( a friend has one as a pet ) through all shades of cream to dark brown. I've never seen a black one although I've seen ones with black patches.
> 
> I saw a spanish woman in august with a St. Bernard & her friend with two Gt. Danes but I think they were here visiting family .


Thanks for your help, I´ll Google that name and see what I can find from there.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Couldn't find Murcias exactly but found a few - I am guessing you are wiling for a travel to find the right pup!

http://www.boyerosouthcourt.com/contactsenglish.htm
http://www.devael-bouviers.com/MENU GB.htm
Berner Sennenhund / Bernese Mountain Dog - Dog Breeders and Kennels in Europe - this has breeders all over europe!

Hope this helps


----------

